# Io non ho mai avuto niente da nascondere ma ...



## kikko64 (22 Marzo 2017)

... il solo pensiero che qualche _*IMBECILLE*_, solo per il fatto che io partecipi ad un forum, possa sentirsi autorizzato ad intromettersi nella mia vita privata _*REALE*_ in modo vile ed anonimo, con il solo scopo di fare danno a me o più probabilmente alle persone a me vicine, mi fa incazzare come poche altre cose al mondo ...

E siccome quando sono incazzato divento poco ... "amichevole" ... ho deciso di "ritirarmi a vita privata".

Per il momento non chiederò all'admin di avviare la procedura di cancellazione del mio account, ma non parteciperò più ad alcuna discussione (già ora partecipo poco...).

_*Se e quando*_ mi tornerà la voglia di farlo e soprattutto _*se e quando*_ avrò sbollito l'incazzatura, _*forse*_ tornerò a leggervi.

Un saluto a tutte le belle persone che ho incontrato e che mi hanno aiutato (e sono tante) ed un immenso _*VAFFA*_ agli _*imbecilli vigliacchi ignoranti  *_(pochi ???) capaci solo di nascondersi dietro una tastiera.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... il solo pensiero che qualche _*IMBECILLE*_, solo per il fatto che io partecipi ad un forum, possa sentirsi autorizzato ad intromettersi nella mia vita privata _*REALE*_ in modo vile ed anonimo, con il solo scopo di fare danno a me o più probabilmente alle persone a me vicine, mi fa incazzare come poche altre cose al mondo ...
> 
> E siccome quando sono incazzato divento poco ... "amichevole" ... ho deciso di "ritirarmi a vita privata".
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace kikko spero di rileggerti presto e comprendo la tua incazzatura


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Io queste soddisfazioni agli imbecilli, anzi agli psicopatici, non la do.
Perché imbecilli è una condizione senza dolo, mentre uno psicopatico può scegliere se seguire o no la propria perversione.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io queste soddisfazioni agli imbecilli, anzi agli psicopatici, non la do.
> Perché imbecilli è una condizione senza dolo, mentre uno psicopatico può scegliere se seguire o no la propria perversione.


Nemmeno io ma ognuno fa come meglio crede 
Se mi mandano un regalo vo direttamente a fare denuncia contro ignoti e di indicazioni su chi potrebbe voler causarmi dolo nel reale  e nel virtuale 

Senza pubblicità..alcuna ...agisco e basta


----------



## trilobita (22 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace kikko spero di rileggerti presto e comprendo la tua incazzatura


Non riesco a capire come sia possibile una faccenda del genere....ma come cazzo fanno e chi sono questi?
Ma porca miseria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io queste soddisfazioni agli imbecilli, anzi agli psicopatici, non la do.
> Perché imbecilli è una condizione senza dolo, mentre uno psicopatico può scegliere se seguire o no la propria perversione.


quoto


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... il solo pensiero che qualche _*IMBECILLE*_, solo per il fatto che io partecipi ad un forum, possa sentirsi autorizzato ad intromettersi nella mia vita privata _*REALE*_ in modo vile ed anonimo, con il solo scopo di fare danno a me o più probabilmente alle persone a me vicine, mi fa incazzare come poche altre cose al mondo ...
> 
> E siccome quando sono incazzato divento poco ... "amichevole" ... ho deciso di "ritirarmi a vita privata".
> 
> ...


Tu ovviamente sei libero di fare quello che credi e condivido il fatto dell' incazzatura.
Tuttavia la soddisfazione di togliermi di torno non gliela darei. Tieni presente che è stata colpita una persona ma l' obbiettivo potrebbe, nel campo delle ipotesi essere tranquillamente il forum.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire come sia possibile una faccenda del genere....ma come cazzo fanno e chi sono questi?
> Ma porca miseria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


È ovvio che dal forum non si può risalire a nessuno.
Quindi tutti devono stare sereni.
Ma si possono avere contatti nel reale di vario tipo da cui, se uno è psicopatico, può fare ricerche, anche non legali, per ottenere altre informazioni.
Sono pericoli che si corrono anche nella quotidianità quando chi ti conosce ti incontra in situazioni sospette.
Qui si raccontano cose che non tutti racconterebbero dal panettiere. 
È chiaro che chi ha subìto un'invasione nel privato ha mal riposto la propria fiducia.
Non si tratta di hacker.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu ovviamente sei libero di fare quello che credi e condivido il fatto dell' incazzatura.
> Tuttavia la soddisfazione di togliermi di torno non gliela darei. Tieni presente che è stata colpita una persona ma l' obbiettivo potrebbe, nel campo delle ipotesi essere tranquillamente il forum.


La motivazione nasce evidentemente per questioni forumistiche.
Stiamo parlando di problemi mentali.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire come sia possibile una faccenda del genere....ma come cazzo fanno e chi sono questi?
> Ma porca miseria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


E chi è !!!! se si sapeva mi sa che già aveva avuto  un driiiiiiiinnn al campanello di casa da un tizio che notificava qualcosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ovvio che dal forum non si può risalire a nessuno.
> Quindi tutti devono stare sereni.
> Ma si possono avere contatti nel reale di vario tipo da cui, se uno è psicopatico, può fare ricerche, anche non legali, per ottenere altre informazioni.
> Sono pericoli che si corrono anche nella quotidianità quando chi ti conosce ti incontra in situazioni sospette.
> ...


si tratta di stalker


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ovvio che dal forum non si può risalire a nessuno.
> Quindi tutti devono stare sereni.
> Ma si possono avere contatti nel reale di vario tipo da cui, se uno è psicopatico, può fare ricerche, anche non legali, per ottenere altre informazioni.
> Sono pericoli che si corrono anche nella quotidianità quando chi ti conosce ti incontra in situazioni sospette.
> ...


Vero, ma non sempre è così perchè quando c'è premeditazione basta prendere nome e cognome da un social al quale la vittima è iscritta e da li risalire all'indirizzo di casa, oppure carpire l'informazione ad un amico/a della vittima, oppure da un numero di targa....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, ma non sempre è così perchè quando c'è premeditazione basta prendere nome e cognome da un social al quale la vittima è iscritta e da li risalire all'indirizzo di casa, oppure carpire l'informazione ad un amico/a della vittima, oppure da un numero di targa....


 si ma comunque vuol dire che ci si è fidati è stata data qualche informazione in più.


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, ma non sempre è così perchè quando c'è premeditazione basta prendere nome e cognome da un social al quale la vittima è iscritta e da li risalire all'indirizzo di casa, oppure carpire l'informazione ad un amico/a della vittima, oppure da un numero di targa....


:up:
anche con il solo numero di cellulare...


----------



## trilobita (22 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... il solo pensiero che qualche _*IMBECILLE*_, solo per il fatto che io partecipi ad un forum, possa sentirsi autorizzato ad intromettersi nella mia vita privata _*REALE*_ in modo vile ed anonimo, con il solo scopo di fare danno a me o più probabilmente alle persone a me vicine, mi fa incazzare come poche altre cose al mondo ...
> 
> E siccome quando sono incazzato divento poco ... "amichevole" ... ho deciso di "ritirarmi a vita privata".
> 
> ...


Ti auguro di arrivare a rintracciare il merdone e di potergli modificare l'assetto a suon di camuffi...(cit.Merigo)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, ma non sempre è così perchè quando c'è premeditazione basta prendere nome e cognome da un social al quale la vittima è iscritta e da li risalire all'indirizzo di casa, oppure carpire l'informazione ad un amico/a della vittima, oppure da un numero di targa....





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma comunque vuol dire che ci si è fidati è stata data qualche informazione in più.


Appunto.


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.


Esempio concreto : sei su FB con nome e cognome reali ... si può  risalire a dove abiti senza alcun problema. Purtroppo la rete non consente l' inaccessibilità ai tuoi dati sensibili per chi li vuole carpire.


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2017)

Altro esempio concreto: l'IP...
*iscriversi solo in siti seri!
*questo lo è! ma non tutti...


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2017)

In questi giorni sono stata dietro a lavori di ristrutturazione(ne avrò ancora per qualche giorno) e ho seguito a tratti il forum.....mi spiegate che cosa è successo?


----------



## Woland (22 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu ovviamente sei libero di fare quello che credi e condivido il fatto dell' incazzatura.
> Tuttavia la soddisfazione di togliermi di torno non gliela darei. *Tieni presente che è stata colpita una persona ma l' obbiettivo potrebbe, nel campo delle ipotesi essere tranquillamente il forum.*


Sai che credo tu abbia centrato la questione? Non lo so, alla fine sono all'oscuro di molte cose e probabilmente le cose che dico sono campate in aria ma credo che abbiano attaccato l'anello debole del forum, quello che come dice Brunetta incautamente si è fidata di chi non doveva fidarsi ma l'obiettivo alla fine era quello di assestare un colpo a tradinet. Me li immagino sghignazzanti che se la ridono in questo momento però devono stare attenti a non pestare i piedi alle persone sbagliate perchè come si dice what goes around comes around...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Sai che credo tu abbia centrato la questione? Non lo so, alla fine sono all'oscuro di molte cose e probabilmente le cose che dico sono campate in aria ma credo che abbiano attaccato l'anello debole del forum, quello che come dice Brunetta incautamente si è fidata di chi non doveva fidarsi ma l'obiettivo alla fine era quello di assestare un colpo a tradinet. Me li immagino sghignazzanti che se la ridono in questo momento però devono stare attenti a non pestare i piedi alle persone sbagliate perchè come si dice what goes around comes around...


Credo che presto avranno poco da ridere.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

Ma qui non è  nemmeno da pensare ad agire come lo/a psicopatico/a che mettersi a quel livello infimo è  aberrante 
Ma sentire persone competenti che ti indichino un modo per tutelarsi ora ed in futuro mi sembra lecito
Rispondere alla delazione anonima con azione di tutela 
Punto.


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che presto avranno poco da ridere.


Ma chi avranno poco da ridere ?


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Sai che credo tu abbia centrato la questione? Non lo so, alla fine sono all'oscuro di molte cose e probabilmente le cose che dico sono campate in aria ma credo che abbiano attaccato l'anello debole del forum, quello che come dice Brunetta incautamente si è fidata di chi non doveva fidarsi ma *l'obiettivo alla fine era quello di assestare un colpo a tradinet*. Me li immagino sghignazzanti che se la ridono in questo momento però devono stare attenti a non pestare i piedi alle persone sbagliate perchè come si dice what goes around comes around...


Scusate, ma non capisco come si potrebbe assestare un colpo a tradinet spedendo una lettera anonima al marito di una forumista.  Non ne vedo il senso, piuttosto potrei immaginare un attacco diretto od indiretto a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION], ma da li arrivare  a pensare che si voglia assestare un colpo a  Tradinet ce ne corre, a mio avviso. Come già esternato, io non avrei pubblicizzato la cosa prima di avere riscontri probatori validi, ed anche per non dare eccessiva cassa di risonanza  a chi ha perpetrato questa infamia.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non capisco come si potrebbe assestare un colpo a tradinet spedendo una lettera anonima al marito di una forumista.  Non ne vedo il senso, piuttosto potrei immaginare un attacco diretto od indiretto a @_farfalla_, ma da li arrivare  a pensare che si voglia assestare un colpo a  Tradinet ce ne corre, a mio avviso. Come già esternato, io non avrei pubblicizzato la cosa prima di avere riscontri probatori validi, ed anche per non dare eccessiva cassa di risonanza  a chi ha perpetrato questa infamia.


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma chi avranno poco da ridere ?


Chi ha invaso la privacy compiendo diffamazione.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu ovviamente sei libero di fare quello che credi e condivido il fatto dell' incazzatura.
> Tuttavia la soddisfazione di togliermi di torno non gliela darei. Tieni presente che è stata colpita una persona ma l' obbiettivo potrebbe, *nel campo delle ipotesi essere tranquillamente il forum*.



Qualsiasi forum, Spleen, a questo punto.
Mica solo questo.
Perché suppongo che anche nell'altro forum ci sia gente esattamente come qui che ci tiene alla privacy e mai assumerebbe comportamenti tali da mettere a rischio la propria, come per esempio andare a rischiare una vendetta o una faida colpendo una forumista di lunga data.
Se si dà per buona questa ipotesi, dovremmo arrivare a supporre che ci sia una persona o addirittura più persone che vogliao vendicarsi di tutti, nessuno escluso, una specie di Sansone con i Filistei, ciascuno indifferente alla propria sorte.
Ma mi sembra eccessivo dare credito _solo_ a questa ipotesi.
Di solito chi manda lettere anonime vuole colpire l'oggetto della lettera per vendetta o vantaggio personale. 
Oppure è un cretino che lancia la bomba e si diverte a vedere l'effetto che fa: ne abbiamo avuti anche qui, ce ne sono a iosa nel web.
Se per caso è così, adesso si sta divertendo un mondo a leggerci.
In qualsiasi caso non mi piace ipotizzare sia in corso una guerra tra forum usando questa strategia.
Sarebbe veramente troppo.
Sarebbe una guerra dei Roses senza alcun vincitore.
Detto in poche parole: ma che, vado a rischiare di mio, che magari ho le corna o l'amante da nascondere, per una questione vecchia di mesi che è in massima parte virtuale?
Anche fosse così, solo un deficiente potrebbe farlo.
Qui c'è uno stronzo (o una stronza) che ha agito contro Farfalla, e questa è l'unica cosa di cui per ora siamo certi.
Anche per questo non condivido, anche se comprendo, la necessità di  abbandonare la barca per paura.


----------



## Woland (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non capisco come si potrebbe assestare un colpo a tradinet spedendo una lettera anonima al marito di una forumista.  Non ne vedo il senso, piuttosto potrei immaginare un attacco diretto od indiretto a @_farfalla_, ma da li arrivare  a pensare che si voglia assestare un colpo a  Tradinet ce ne corre, a mio avviso. Come già esternato, io non avrei pubblicizzato la cosa prima di avere riscontri probatori validi, ed anche per non dare eccessiva cassa di risonanza  a chi ha perpetrato questa infamia.


Ti rispondo per come la vedo io che sono qui da molto poco. Ho avuto modo di leggere discussioni dove diversi forumisti si mandavano allegramente e reciprocamente a fare in culo per usare un eufemismo. Discussioni anche in chiaro e quindi accessibili a tutti, anche non iscritti. Una persona che non vi conosce e che legge quelle cose secondo te che concetto si fa del posto? Come minimo che è una gabbia di matti...

Poi ci devi aggiungere quello che è successo l'estate scorsa quando un gruppo di utenti storici del forum se non ho capito male, ha contestato pesantemente la gestione del forum da parte dell'amministratore, con accuse gravi e false con l'intento finale di obbligarlo a cedere il sito. 

Una parte di queste persone ora scrive da un'altra parte e continua nell'opera di denigrazione di forumisti che scrivono qui nel forum. 

Ora questa grave intrusione nella vita privata di una forumista. Le cose sono collegate? Si, no, non lo so. Ma io in tutto questo ci vedo un'opera volta a delegittimare il forum. Tu, voi no? Chiedo.

Edit. : Detto questo, credo di essermi allargato pure troppo e non mi compete per cui non aggiungerò più nulla a questa ed altre discussioni che trattano questi argomenti.


----------



## kikko64 (22 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Qualsiasi forum, Spleen, a questo punto.
> Mica solo questo.
> Perché suppongo che anche nell'altro forum ci sia gente esattamente come qui che ci tiene alla privacy e mai assumerebbe comportamenti tali da mettere a rischio la propria, come per esempio andare a rischiare una vendetta o una faida colpendo una forumista di lunga data.
> Se si dà per buona questa ipotesi, dovremmo arrivare a supporre che ci sia una persona o addirittura più persone che vogliao vendicarsi di tutti, nessuno escluso, una specie di Sansone con i Filistei, ciascuno indifferente alla propria sorte.
> ...


Avevo detto che non avrei più risposto ma il neretto non lo accetto : 

_*IO NON HO PAURA DI NESSUNO, me ne vado perché sono SCHIFATO.*_

E con questo mi taccio.


----------



## Foglia (22 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Avevo detto che non avrei più risposto ma il neretto non lo accetto :
> 
> _*IO NON HO PAURA DI NESSUNO, me ne vado perché sono SCHIFATO.*_
> 
> E con questo mi taccio.


Posso dirti una cosa?

Fermo restando che ti capisco. Pure io tra ieri e oggi mi sono domandata la stessa cosa. Per giunta mi sono detta  "cazzo, me ne vado da un posto perché mi accorgo che non mi arricchisce più in nulla, con l'obiettivo di non leggere più casini che non siano quelli dei problemi raccontati in qualità di utenti.... e mi ritrovo a leggere ste schifezze". Ma sai quale è il discrimine che ti dovrebbe fare restare.... O almeno a me ha convinto? Appunto la costruttivita' di altre discussioni, che comunque ho percepito.

Il resto ha fatto riflettere anche me. Tanto. Peraltro nell'idea che mi ero fatta ero pure fuori strada, e solo oggi ho intuito il grado di bassezza a cui siamo arrivati. Peggio di quello che pensavo.

Boh.... Non ti dico fai bene o fai male. Ti dico pensaci.


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Ti rispondo per come la vedo io che sono qui da molto poco. Ho avuto modo di leggere discussioni dove diversi forumisti si mandavano allegramente e reciprocamente a fare in culo per usare un eufemismo. Discussioni anche in chiaro e quindi accessibili a tutti, anche non iscritti. Una persona che non vi conosce e che legge quelle cose secondo te che concetto si fa del posto? Come minimo che è una gabbia di matti...
> 
> Poi ci devi aggiungere quello che è successo l'estate scorsa quando un gruppo di utenti storici del forum se non ho capito male, ha contestato pesantemente la gestione del forum da parte dell'amministratore, con accuse gravi e false con l'intento finale di obbligarlo a cedere il sito.
> 
> ...


Onestamente non lo so, penso che più di delegittimare il forum si sia voluto colpire la diretta interessata o, di riflesso, forse anche lo stesso [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] in qualità di Admin e titolare del Forum.
La mia breve permanenza in questo Forum non mi consente di esprimere altro in merito alle ben note diatribe tra utenti ( vecchie di anni, in alcuni casi ) che hanno poi portato a quanto ben noto.
Non ti sei affatto allargato, anzi è sempre utile leggere i pareri di tutti e farne le dovute considerazioni, per cui ti inviterei a postare quando e come vuoi, dopo tutto siamo tutti condomini della stessa "casa" .


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Avevo detto che non avrei più risposto ma il neretto non lo accetto :
> 
> _*IO NON HO PAURA DI NESSUNO, me ne vado perché sono SCHIFATO.*_
> 
> E con questo mi taccio.



Proprio per questo ritengo che questa cosa andava discussa e risolta per quanto possibile  in una ristretta cerchia, prima di coinvolgere anche altre persone e di avanzare deduzioni. Chiunque sia l'autore di quella lettera e qualsiasi ragione abbia avuto.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *Onestamente non lo so, penso che più di delegittimare il forum si sia voluto colpire la diretta interessata o, di riflesso, forse anche lo stesso @perplesso in qualità di Admin e titolare del Forum.*
> La mia breve permanenza in questo Forum non mi consente di esprimere altro in merito alle ben note diatribe tra utenti ( vecchie di anni, in alcuni casi ) che hanno poi portato a quanto ben noto.
> Non ti sei affatto allargato, anzi è sempre utile leggere i pareri di tutti e farne le dovute considerazioni, per cui ti inviterei a postare quando e come vuoi, dopo tutto siamo tutti condomini della stessa "casa" .


Sì, potrebbe anche essere.
Ma a questo punto mi permetto di dire che aver dato risonanza rendendo pubblica  questa cosa, se diamo credito a questa ipotesi, fa l'interesse di chi ha scritto la lettera, se voleva colpire Perplesso in qualità di amministratore e titolare.
Non siamo molti utenti e ben pochi di quelli che sono qui hanno avuto interesse nella questione di sei mesi fa, vuoi perché nuovi, vuoi perché poco attratti dalla cosa, non comprendendone i meccanismi.
Io stesso mi sono disinteressato grandemente degli eventi trascorsi: di questo posto mi interessano le discussioni, i confronti con le persone, nient'altro. 
Riportare alla vita quello che è stato 6 mesi fa (un tempo geologico sul web) accostandolo pubblicamente a un evento personale doloroso, mi dispiace ma ritengo sia più dannoso che altro per lo stesso forum, che è fatto dalle persone che vi partecipano, che devono farlo in totale serenità.
Mi dispiace per Kikko64 e la sua reazione e lo invito a restare.


----------



## Woland (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Onestamente non lo so, penso che più di delegittimare il forum si sia voluto colpire la diretta interessata o, di riflesso, forse anche lo stesso @_perplesso_ in qualità di Admin e titolare del Forum.
> La mia breve permanenza in questo Forum non mi consente di esprimere altro in merito alle ben note diatribe tra utenti ( vecchie di anni, in alcuni casi ) che hanno poi portato a quanto ben noto.
> Non ti sei affatto allargato, anzi è sempre utile leggere i pareri di tutti e farne le dovute considerazioni, per cui ti inviterei a postare quando e come vuoi, dopo tutto siamo tutti condomini della stessa "casa" .


Grazie brenin.

Ora però mi sento in colpa per quello che ho scritto. Di quello che è successo l'estate scorsa ne ho parlato perchè ho visto che ne parlano diversi utenti, apertamente e in vari 3D. Ma non voglio farmi scudo con nessuno: non avrei dovuto farlo, dopotutto non mi riguarda, non ero coinvolto. Se l'accostamento dei fatti di adesso con quelli dell'estate scorsa è scorretto, offensivo per l'admin e le persone coinvolte non solo chiedo scusa ma invito perplesso a cancellare se ritiene, non è un problema. Concedetemi almeno la buona fede, non volevo offendere nessuno. E con questo chiudo qui, buona giornata.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... il solo pensiero che qualche _*IMBECILLE*_, solo per il fatto che io partecipi ad un forum, possa sentirsi autorizzato ad intromettersi nella mia vita privata _*REALE*_ in modo vile ed anonimo, con il solo scopo di fare danno a me o più probabilmente alle persone a me vicine, mi fa incazzare come poche altre cose al mondo ...
> 
> E siccome quando sono incazzato divento poco ... "amichevole" ... ho deciso di "ritirarmi a vita privata".
> 
> ...


.
io a differenza di te ho qualcosina da nascondere così stamattina mi sono espresso già di là e non voglio ripetermi


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Grazie brenin.
> 
> Ora però mi sento in colpa per quello che ho scritto. Di quello che è successo l'estate scorsa ne ho parlato perchè ho visto che ne parlano diversi utenti, apertamente e in vari 3D. Ma non voglio farmi scudo con nessuno: non avrei dovuto farlo, dopotutto non mi riguarda, non ero coinvolto. Se l'accostamento dei fatti di adesso con quelli dell'estate scorsa è scorretto, offensivo per l'admin e le persone coinvolte non solo chiedo scusa ma invito perplesso a cancellare se ritiene, non è un problema. Concedetemi almeno la buona fede, non volevo offendere nessuno. E con questo chiudo qui, buona giornata.


Non dovresti sentirti in colpa, anch'io con qualche post intervenni l'estate scorsa seppur la vicenda non mi riguardasse direttamente. Non capisco di cosa dovresti scusarti, non mi sembra che i tuoi scritti abbiano offeso qualcuno, ma descritto un particolare e burrascoso momento della vita del forum. Onestamente non ne ho idea se il fattaccio attuale sia una " coda " dell'estate scorsa, ma penso che questo abbia la minima importanza rispetto al serio contesto generale dell'accaduto.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Non dovresti sentirti in colpa, anch'io con qualche post intervenni l'estate scorsa seppur la vicenda non mi riguardasse direttamente. Non capisco di cosa dovresti scusarti, non mi sembra che i tuoi scritti abbiano offeso qualcuno, ma descritto un particolare e burrascoso momento della vita del forum. Onestamente non ne ho idea se il fattaccio attuale sia una " coda " dell'estate scorsa, ma penso che questo abbia la minima importanza rispetto al serio contesto generale dell'accaduto.


:up:


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non capisco come si potrebbe assestare un colpo a tradinet spedendo una lettera anonima al marito di una forumista.  Non ne vedo il senso, piuttosto potrei immaginare un attacco diretto od indiretto a @_farfalla_, ma da li arrivare  a pensare che si voglia assestare un colpo a  Tradinet ce ne corre, a mio avviso. Come già esternato, io non avrei pubblicizzato la cosa prima di avere riscontri probatori validi, ed anche per non dare eccessiva cassa di risonanza  a chi ha perpetrato questa infamia.





danny ha detto:


> Quoto.


Voi vi sentite toccati da questa cosa?
Io si, come utente di tradinet. 
Chi ha fatto quella cosa lo sapeva benissimo, secondo me, oppure non lo immaginava affatto e avete ragione voi.
E' comunque inutile discutere sulla base di supposizioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non capisco come si potrebbe assestare un colpo a tradinet spedendo una lettera anonima al marito di una forumista.  Non ne vedo il senso, piuttosto potrei immaginare un attacco diretto od indiretto a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION], ma da li arrivare  a pensare che si voglia assestare un colpo a  Tradinet ce ne corre, a mio avviso. Come già esternato, io non avrei pubblicizzato la cosa prima di avere riscontri probatori validi, ed anche per non dare eccessiva cassa di risonanza  a chi ha perpetrato questa infamia.


Perché viene citato il luogo virtuale e incolpato il suo amministratore 
Scusa non ti avevo letto
La lettera colpisce direttamente un utente e poi un luogo e chi lo amministra 
Ora se voleva  fare il delatore sulla persona citare questo luogo e  il suo amministratore era superfluo che già altre cose scritte per denigrare ed incolpare l'utente  bastavano ed avanzavano 
Diciamo che è  stata un informazione superflua 
Sai quando a matematica ti  dicono trova l'elemento superfluo in un problema


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché viene citato il luogo virtuale e incolpato il suo amministratore
> Scusa non ti avevo letto
> La lettera colpisce direttamente un utente e poi un luogo e chi lo amministra
> Ora se voleva  fare il delatore sulla persona citare questo luogo e  il suo amministratore era superfluo che già altre cose scritte per denigrare ed incolpare l'utente  bastavano ed avanzavano
> ...



Eh.. beh.. una osservazione più che perspicace..

Quando con un colpo solo in canna si vuol prender troppa gente, si commettono queste imperdonabili leggerezze

Se voglio infangare la mia vicina di casa scrivendo che se la fa col droghiere, non mi affanno a specificare che tra le altre cose (tu sapessi, caro… orrore, orrore!)  frequenta anche il circolo del bridge dove gioca in coppia fissa col Presidente del circolo, e ho addirittura notato (tu sapessi, tu sapessi....) che si fanno piedino sotto il tavolo.

Bastava scrivere del droghiere… era assolutamente PIU CHE SUFFICIENTE per tentare di infangarla agli occhi del marito


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. beh.. una osservazione più che perspicace..
> 
> Quando con un colpo solo in canna si vuol prender troppa gente, si commettono queste imperdonabili leggerezze
> 
> ...


Sì, ma se scrivi "Attento marito che tua moglie è una spia dell'Isis" con una lettera anonima, puoi anche rischiare di non risultare credibile: "Ma chi? Mia moglie? Impossibile!".
Se invece dai modo al marito anche di accedere a delle prove, le tue speranze di essere creduto crescono.
Poi c'è anche un'altra considerazione da fare: se consideriamo non utile ai fini di determinare il colpevole il timbro postale sulla busta, perché dobbiamo dare invece attendibilità al contenuto, che può essere stato scritto in quella maniera ovvero citando il forum proprio per sviare le attenzioni e indirizzarle altrove?
Ma allora... quanto sono attendibili certi errori del testo? 
Non vi è certezza alcuna, a mio parere, su questo: vi sono supposizioni, per noi che abbiamo limitati dati per poterci esprimere.
A questo punto potrei anche supporre che la lettera possa anche essere opera di una donna gelosa di Farfalla, che ha voluto vendicarsi espressamente di lei, potendolo fare facilmente in quanto ha avuto accesso a tante informazioni riportate su questo forum in chiaro, come facciamo tutti noi, e disponendo contemporaneamente dei dati relativi alla sua identità reale.
Ma attenzione: anche questa è solo una supposizione. Una delle tante.
Cosa sto dicendo? Che focalizzarsi solo su un colpevole e un movente senza cercare di comprendere che possono essercene altri da inserire nella valutazione può rischiare di portarci fuori strada ignorando alla fine il vero autore della lettera.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma se scrivi "Attento marito che tua moglie è una spia dell'Isis" con una lettera anonima, puoi anche rischiare di non risultare credibile: "Ma chi? Mia moglie? Impossibile!".
> .


Danny.. Premesso che non penso a nessuno ne mi permetterei mai di ipotizzare un/una colpevole, tanto meno di scriverlo qui

Però la testa x ragionare genericamente ce l'ho

E se io ti mando una lettera domani dove ti scrivo che tua moglie quando ti dice che esce con quella collega che ha gli occhi storti e che gli puzza il fiato, si vede invece con quel pisano di merda che quella volta ti presentò come un amico di infanzia, IO SONO potenzialmente CREDIBILISSIMO, se tu hai ben chiari i personaggi a cui mi riferisco

Non ho bisogno di dire altro 

Se dico altro.... Hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## francoff (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non capisco come si potrebbe assestare un colpo a tradinet spedendo una lettera anonima al marito di una forumista.  Non ne vedo il senso, piuttosto potrei immaginare un attacco diretto od indiretto a @_farfalla_, ma da li arrivare  a pensare che si voglia assestare un colpo a  Tradinet ce ne corre, a mio avviso. Come già esternato, io non avrei pubblicizzato la cosa prima di avere riscontri probatori validi, ed anche per non dare eccessiva cassa di risonanza  a chi ha perpetrato questa infamia.



Non capisco, ma come fa uno a sapere come contattare il marito di farfalla.... è un nick, non c' è nome cognome indirizzo...


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non capisco, ma come fa uno a sapere come contattare il marito di farfalla.... è un nick, non c' è nome cognome indirizzo...


Spesso si intessono reti di relazioni reali, dietro a nick virtuali. Si conoscono le persone, si approfondiscono i rapporti, nascono anche vere amicizie.

Il che comporta evidentemente anche qualche rischio.


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non capisco, ma come fa uno a sapere come contattare il marito di farfalla.... è un nick, non c' è nome cognome indirizzo...


*
Ipotizzando *che tu sia su uno dei tanti social  con nome e cognome reali.... è un attimo risalire al tuo indirizzo sapendo dove andare a cercare....


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *
> Ipotizzando *che tu sia su uno dei tanti social  con nome e cognome reali.... è un attimo risalire al tuo indirizzo sapendo dove andare a cercare....


*Ipotizzando* che io e te ci scambiamo in privato il numero di cellulare per scambiarci a voce gli auguri di buona pasqua... è un attimo risalire al tuo nome cognome ed indirizzo...
e da lì ti trovo pure sui social con la famiglia...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> *Ipotizzando* che io e te ci scambiamo in privato il numero di cellulare per scambiarci a voce gli auguri di buona pasqua... è un attimo risalire al tuo nome cognome ed indirizzo...
> e da lì ti trovo pure sui social con la famiglia...


Sintesi tutto ciò che è social e mobile è  un colabrodo


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> *Ipotizzando* che io e te ci scambiamo in privato il numero di cellulare per scambiarci a voce gli auguri di buona pasqua... è un attimo risalire al tuo nome cognome ed indirizzo...
> e da lì ti trovo pure sui social con la famiglia...


Vero, però c'è una sostanziale differenza secondo me e cioè :  se ci si scambia il numero di cellulare ciò presuppone che entrambi le parti siano consezienti ( il che vuol dire , presumibilmente, che prima di effettuare lo scambio si siano valutati i pro ed i contro ); diversa cosa se entro su un social ( non avendo tuoi dati sensibili ma conoscendo solo il tuo nome, nemmeno il cognome ) ed a tua insaputa recupero - in rete - il tuo indirizzo di casa.
Che poi, a voler esere onesti, sicuri non lo si sarà mai, perchè non si potrà mai prevedere un'eventuale intrusione nella nostra vita privata di una persona che agisce con nefasta premeditazione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2017)

*Anonimo*

Chiunque chi sia l'autore lo invito per il suo bene a rivolgersi con urgenza a uno psicoterapeuta perché non ci sta con la testa.
Se poi ha partecipato all'indegna gazzarra della scorsa estate vada direttamente a un pronto soccorso psichiatrico perché è solo a un passo dall'essere pericoloso per sé e per gli altri. È con pericoloso per gli altri non mi riferisco alla lettera, ma a cose gravi perché questo atto è solo il sintomo di una patologia paranoico-ossessiva.


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, però c'è una sostanziale differenza secondo me e cioè :  se ci si scambia il numero di cellulare ciò presuppone che entrambi le parti siano consezienti ( il che vuol dire , presumibilmente, che prima di effettuare lo scambio si siano valutati i pro ed i contro ); diversa cosa se entro su un social ( non avendo tuoi dati sensibili ma conoscendo solo il tuo nome, nemmeno il cognome ) ed a tua insaputa recupero - in rete - il tuo indirizzo di casa.
> *Che poi, a voler esere onesti, sicuri non lo si sarà mai, perchè non si potrà mai prevedere un'eventuale intrusione nella nostra vita privata di una persona che agisce con nefasta premeditazione*.


Che poi capita che la persona nefasta non sei tu né io, ma una terza che si avvicina ad uno dei due e con abilità prende informazioni...


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che poi capita che la persona nefasta non sei tu né io, ma una terza che si avvicina ad uno dei due e con abilità prende informazioni...


Certo, basta solo il nome e la città, dati facilissimi da " estorcere " nel corso di una conversazione....
La rete è un colabrodo, però se si attuano misure preventive ( e si sa rinunciare al glamour dei social oppure, se proprio non si vuole, almeno indicare altre generalità ), tanti problemi si evitano in partenza secondo me...


----------



## Foglia (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Certo, basta solo il nome e la città, dati facilissimi da " estorcere " nel corso di una conversazione....
> La rete è un colabrodo, però se si attuano misure preventive ( e si sa rinunciare al glamour dei social oppure, se proprio non si vuole, almeno indicare altre generalità ), tanti problemi si evitano in partenza secondo me...


Ci sono tanti altri casi in cui è sufficiente la data di nascita e la città. Se sei iscritto per professione a qualche albo la ricerca diventa abbastanza semplice, anche senza passare dai social. Davvero la prudenza da usare e' tanta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2017)

Come nel reale nessuno mi può garantire che, andando per strada, non incontrerò uno squilibrato che, magari perché gli ricordo qualcun'altra, mi salti al collo. Allo stesso modo  nessuno può garantire che chi si incontra nel virtuale abbia tutte le rotelle a posto.Ma come nel reale comunque esco per strada, anche nel virtuale sto serena perché o si evita ogni contatto con dati reali o un rischio lo si corre.
Purtroppo gli squilibrati sono più di quanto sembri.
Io sono stata minacciata da un utente (al quale non avevo dato alcun mio dato personale) di rivelazioni nel reale, citandomi dei miei contatti. Poiché a me non interessava per niente, non ho neppure risposto. 
Come era arrivato ai miei dati? Era stato amichevole con persone mie amiche e affidabili che ingenuamente hanno dato i loro dati. Con ricerche incrociate mi ha trovato.
Per impegnarsi in una cosa del genere per scazzi di forum bisogna essere fuori come balconi.
Questa cosa a me era risultata subito chiara ed era per questa mia opinione che il tipo mi odiava.
Adesso la cosa è stata simile.
Ribadisco all'anonimo di farsi curare.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come nel reale nessuno mi può garantire che, andando per strada, non incontrerò uno squilibrato che, magari perché gli ricordo qualcun'altra, mi salti al collo. Allo stesso modo  nessuno può garantire che chi si incontra nel virtuale abbia tutte le rotelle a posto.Ma come nel reale comunque esco per strada, anche nel virtuale sto serena perché o si evita ogni contatto con dati reali o un rischio lo si corre.
> Purtroppo gli squilibrati sono più di quanto sembri.
> Io sono stata minacciata da un utente (al quale non avevo dato alcun mio dato personale) di rivelazioni nel reale, citandomi dei miei contatti. Poiché a me non interessava per niente, non ho neppure risposto.
> Come era arrivato ai miei dati? Era stato amichevole con persone mie amiche e affidabili che ingenuamente hanno dato i loro dati. Con ricerche incrociate mi ha trovato.
> ...


.
aoh è na vita che lo dico , forse l'ho detto male e non mi avete mai capito  , non siamo anonimi lo è solo quello che si fa il profilo falso è la persona che ne approfitta invadente la privacy altrui , capisco la curiosità di sapere ma non essere stalker delle persone che ne carpisci la sua vita .
Ci vuole rispetto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> aoh è na vita che lo dico , forse l'ho detto male e non mi avete mai capito  , non siamo anonimi lo è solo quello che si fa il profilo falso è la persona che ne approfitta invadente la privacy altrui , capisco la curiosità di sapere ma non essere stalker delle persone che ne carpisci la sua vita .
> Ci vuole rispetto


Ma qui non si sta parlando di maleducazione, ma di squilibrio mentale. È diverso.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma qui non si sta parlando di maleducazione, ma di squilibrio mentale. È diverso.


.
 qui si parla di aver mandato una lettera anonima quindi se è come dici tu allora si può facilmente risalire a qualcuno che è passato di qui , se ricordi i matti ce ne sono stati tanti  e potrebbe farlo anche ad altre o altri


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> qui si parla di aver mandato una lettera anonima quindi se è come dici tu allora si può facilmente risalire a qualcuno che è passato di qui , se ricordi i matti ce ne sono stati tanti  e potrebbe farlo anche ad altre o altri


Certamente si sta facendo quello che si deve fare.
Matti sì, ma non da non avere responsabilità.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

C'è da dire che, a differenza del reale, nell'internet è più facile lasciare "bricioline" che poi bastano pochi incroci per svelare una identità. 

Ma la questione non è secondo me nella sicurezza. Che non esiste nè nel reale nè nel virtuale. 

Io la vedo, la questione intendo, nella percezione del virtuale. Che viene considerato "separato" dal reale fino a che non si incontrano i "corpi".
E per sua costituzione, non solo funzionale, ma anche di setting tende a diventare illusoria se non ci si pensa. 

Il virtuale è un black mirror. Si scrive fondamentalmente a se stessi. Con una libertà, essendo soli con se stessi davanti ad una tastiera, che in una relazione completa (e per completa intendo completa di tutti i piani della comunicazione) non ci si concede. 

In una relazione "reale" si è costantemente in feed back con l'altro. Si raccolgono una miriade di informazioni, anche inconsciamente. Dall'espressione degli occhi, alla postura del corpo durante l'ascolto, alla vicinanza e alle sensazioni a pelle che derivano dal trovarsi de visu. 

In una relazione "virtuale" il feed back è con la propria interiorità. Non c'è possibilità di raccogliere alcuna informazione sull'altro, se non facendo fede allo scritto. Che viene comunque interpretato totalmente secondo le nostre personali strutture di interpretazione. 
L'altro ce lo si immagina, e di solito a propria immagine. 
Quando si scrive si è di solito seduti comodi, in un ambiente intimo e conosciuto, senza troppi distraenti. E si tende ad immaginare l'altro in una situazione simile. 
Il contesto è quasi del tutto creato dagli immaginari che ci si costruisce mano a mano durante lo scambio. 

Paradossalmente l'altro potrebbe essere seduto sul cesso mentre fa la cacca, ma raramente lo si immagina così 

L'intimità è fondamentalmente con se stessi. E si abbassano le attenzioni. 
Tendendo a dimenticare che tutto quello che si mette nel black mirror, nel black mirror rimarrà...disponibile a tutti e praticamente per sempre. E sempre rintracciabile seguendo gli incroci giusti. 

L'essere in intimità con se stessi, favorisce le "confessioni" e i "segreti". 

E' un aspetto interessante questo...che da un lato permette di metter fuori con minor sforzo sentendosi protetti nel proprio bozzolo (un po' come quelli che qui si raccontano più di come si racconterebbero fuori, mettendo nel virtuale ciò che nel real life non si sa sostenere) dall'altro mette in condizione di esporsi con minore prudenza. Con quello che ne consegue, anche in termini di uso delle "fragilità". 

L'altra illusione è che tendenzialmente si pensa che ciò che accade nell'internet resterà nell'internet...mentre invece sono due mondi che si intersecano. Basti pensare ai conti bancari, per dire...

Di mio sono attenta. E metto nell'internet esattamente quello che metterei fuori, in real world. L'internet, il forum in particolare (e non mi riferisco a questo ma ai forum come modalità comunicativa) hanno per me sempre avuto una funzione di "rielaborazione". Ossia quello che è nell'internet è anche in real life. 

Se in real life non so mettere quello che avrei il desiderio di mettere qui, mi fermo e ci ragiono. 

C'è una differenza fondamentale, secondo me, fra l'internet e il reale...che se nel reale uno mi viene sotto e mi vuol dare un pugno lo vedo arrivare. E ho del tempo per decidere come agire. 
Nel virtuale il tempo è "schiacciato", tutto accade in tempo reale, e molto più velocemente in termini percettivi, perchè non ci sono avvisaglie che in real life potrei cogliere con quel famoso 80% di comunicazione che nell'internet non c'è. 

Quindi non penso che ci siano molte differenze fra dentro e fuori l'internet in termini di controllo. Non si possono controllare le azioni altrui nè in un posto nè nell'altro. 
La sicurezza non esiste. Nè in un posto nè nell'altro. 

Ma nel virtuale, per quello che ho scritto e per una altra miriade di fattori, fra cui la conoscenza del funzionamento della rete (e non è roba da poco, visto che si è tendenzialmente utonti in termini tecnici), si tende a finire per abbassare le attenzioni e le prudenze che invece in real life si attivano quasi di default quando si esce di casa e si sente intorno a sè l'energia degli altri che ci circonda. 

Non tener conto di questi aspetti, secondo me espone a tutta una serie di rischi di cui sarebbe bene tener invece conto. 

Non penso che disconnettersi possa portare a qualcosa. Se non a ritagliarsi uno spazio di respiro e di riflessione. E a calibrare meglio, se necessario, il proprio uso dello strumento. 

I forum secondo me, a differenza dei social, hanno il pregio di permettere di creare una piazza virtuale in cui le persone hanno la possibilità di incontrarsi, scontrarsi, imparare, etc etc...e purtroppo stanno fra l'altro perdendo la loro funzione...che spesso io li vedo utilizzati più faisbuc che come forum. 

E tutto questo si lega anche al discorso che si era aperto sulla considerazione delle diverse sensibilità e sulla consapevolezza che questo è un black mirror. Ognuno parla con se stesso e con le proprie proiezioni che diventano bites sullo schermo sotto forma di nick. 

I fuori di testa sono equamente divisi in tutto il globo..l'internet permette di incontrarne di più, anche solo per una questione numerica e di possibilità di incontro. 

Credo sia responsabilità individuale saper usare questo strumento. Per non finire usati dallo strumento stesso. (e qui si aprirebbe un ot infinito sul rapporto uomo-macchine).  

Sia chiaro, assumersi la responsabilità dei propri comportamenti nell'internet non significa togliere agli altri fruitori le proprie e men che meno colpevolizzarsi. 
Un fuori di testa è un fuori di testa. Ed è pericoloso nell'internet come nel reale. 

E nell'internet come nel reale io credo sia importante metter distanza da chi ha comportamenti da fuori di testa. 

E tutelarsi. 

Spero di essermi spiegata...e che non ne escano letture di colpevolizzazione, che non sono nelle mie intenzioni. 
Ma penso che di fronte a situazioni di questo genere, che sono fatti e già accaduti, una posizione interessante sia quella di imparare e arricchirsi comunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è da dire che, a differenza del reale, nell'internet è più facile lasciare "bricioline" che poi bastano pochi incroci per svelare una identità.
> 
> Ma la questione non è secondo me nella sicurezza. Che non esiste nè nel reale nè nel virtuale.
> 
> ...


Secondo me a qualcuno gira la testa e stramazza al suolo :rofl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me a qualcuno gira la testa e strapazza al suolo :rofl:


giuro che sono prolissa anche in real life :rotfl::rotfl: 

(ma il verbale attutisce l'effetto, gli occhioni lo addolciscono, a volte:carneval:, sono minutina e quindi occupo meno spazio...e non c'è il lungo testo da leggere...)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> giuro che sono prolissa anche in real life :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (ma il verbale attutisce l'effetto, gli occhioni lo addolciscono, a volte:carneval:, sono minutina e quindi occupo meno spazio...e non c'è il lungo testo da leggere...)


E ogni tanto qualcuno ti interrompe :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me a qualcuno gira la testa e stramazza al suolo :rofl:


 vero, però mi riprometto di leggerlo tutto , non so quando ma lo faccio:rotfl:


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *giuro che sono prolissa anche in real life* :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (ma il verbale attutisce l'effetto, gli occhioni lo addolciscono, a volte:carneval:, sono minutina e quindi occupo meno spazio...e non c'è il lungo testo da leggere...)


Sempre così o può variare in base all'interlocutore ed a come quest'ultimo interagisce/segue/partecipa alla discussione/conversazione ?


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ogni tanto qualcuno ti interrompe :mexican:


Se non lo facesse bisognerebbe prendere appunti, perchè generalmente i temi che @_ipazia_ tocca sono molteplici.... e la risposta sarebbe necessariamente articolata su più argomenti....


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Se non lo facesse bisognerebbe prendere appunti, perchè generalmente i temi che @_ipazia_ tocca sono molteplici.... e la risposta sarebbe necessariamente articolata su più argomenti....


 per chi è sintetico nei pensieri, è complicato seguirla, è necessario essere dello stato d'animo giusto per tuffarsi  nelle sue teorie.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è una differenza fondamentale, secondo me, fra l'internet e il reale...che se nel reale uno mi viene sotto e mi vuol dare un pugno lo vedo arrivare. E ho del tempo per decidere come agire.
> 
> 
> .


se quel pugno qualcuno te lo da alle spalle, anche nel reale non decidi nulla e non puoi farci nulla.

e nella fattispecie specifica di pugno alle spalle si tratta.


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per chi è sintetico nei pensieri, è complicato seguirla, è necessario essere dello stato d'animo giusto per tuffarsi  nelle sue teorie.


Premetto che non conoscendo [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] personalmente, quello che scrivo si basa esclusivamente su quello che posta; dipende dall'approccio mentale che si ha ( parlo per me ovviamente ), se si è predisposti, per forma mentis, a rimanere concentrati e focalizzati su un unico argomento allora potrebbe essere difficoltosa seguirla, ma se si riesce a tenere aperti contemporaneamente più " canali " nella mente, la cosa si semplifica molto. Certamente lo stato d'animo conta molto, perchè penso possa incidere moltissimo nella predisposizione all'ascolto.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ogni tanto qualcuno ti interrompe :mexican:


più che altro in real life tendo a "controllare" l'interlocutore, quindi la struttura comunicativa è diversa. 

Meno veloce. Meno concentrata sul seguire i miei giri nella testa. Più centrata sulle "risposte" dell'altro...in fondo mi interessa mantenere l'attenzione


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sempre così o può variare in base all'interlocutore ed a come quest'ultimo interagisce/segue/partecipa alla discussione/conversazione ?


No, non così

...anzi, sempre di più in real life sono silenziosa e tendo ad osservare molto i movimenti di chi mi sta intorno. Nella testa il dialogo non si ferma, ma è "spostato", ricreativo, un gioco di me con me nell'osservazione dell'altro. 

Se poi devo essere sincera, in real life sono pochissime le persone con cui sono in frequentazione stretta e con cui non ho la sensazione di dover rimanere con parte del cervello in stand by 

Ho una struttura reticolare, tendo a fare moltissime connessioni e anche a volte lasciarmi portare dal flusso dei pensieri...solo con mia sorella, una mia amica storica, il mio Su to, un caro amico e adesso G., ho trovato interlocutori "continuativi" con cui ho la sensazione di usare pienamente tutto il "cervello". E con cui quindi la conversazione è stimolante e piena. 

Tendenzialmente la mia sensazione è di dover limitare, rallentare, spesso di molto, il campo della comunicazione. Ed è una cosa che faccio per rispetto dell'altro e per curiosità. 

Sulla lunga però mi annoio. Se devo essere sincera. 
Anche perchè è un po' come tenere il freno a mano tirato ed è faticoso. 
Quando sto troppo in quella situazione ne esco stanca e insoddisfatta. 
Quindi se posso evito...o comunque riduco di molto le frequentazioni che non sento nutrienti. 

Sto parlando di relazioni della sfera personale ovviamente. 

Dal punto di vista professionale, la questione cambia e di molto. 
Ho un ruolo, conosco le funzioni di quel ruolo e il mio è un lavoro per obiettivi. 
Quindi lì sono concentrata e la parte reticolare la sfrutto in retro-pensiero per osservare, raccogliere informazioni utili al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo dato, per valutare me, il percorso e i risultati. 

Ma sono in ruolo. Quindi è una situazione molto diversa dal personale. 
Le connessioni sono limitate a quello e concentrate su quello. E la comunicazione è per obiettivi. 
Raramente nel mio lavoro vado a ruota libera e ogni azione è più o meno valutata ante, in itinere e post. In considerazione delle risposte che ricevo e su cui aggiusto costantemente il fare e il dire.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> se quel pugno qualcuno te lo da alle spalle, anche nel reale non decidi nulla e non puoi farci nulla.
> 
> e nella fattispecie specifica di pugno alle spalle si tratta.


Questa è una delle differenze fra real life e virtuale. 

In real life hai dimensioni e corpo. Fisiche. Quindi, di default, sai quando hai le spalle scoperte. Quando le hai coperte. E di conseguenza decidi dove dirigere attenzione. Modulandoti. Anche semplicemente cambiando posizione del tuo corpo nello spazio. In ogni caso, più o meno consapevolmente, nello spazio fisico si dirige l'attenzione a protezione e cura delle parti più "scoperte".  

Nel virtuale si è senza corpo. Non ci sono dimensioni. Non esiste il dietro, il davanti, in alto, in basso. 
Il "colpo" potrebbe arrivare a tempo zero anche da davanti. Le "dimensioni" di cui avere cura sono semplicemente tutte. Il tempo è praticamente ridotto a zero. Ovunque si volga lo sguardo. Quindi le attenzioni hanno la necessità di essere rimodulate ed in modo diverso, non fisico e non rivolte verso l'esterno, ma bensì al proprio interno. 

Detto questo, nascondersi nell'anonimato non è neanche un colpo alle spalle. Che già di per sè è un gesto vile e senza onore. 
E oltre. E' uno strisciare non esponendosi in nessun modo...oltre la viltà. Non saprei, se devo essere sincera, neanche come definirlo. 

Quello che però interessava a me, in questo contesto, non era tanto esprimermi sul fatto in sè. 
Fatto che credo debba essere messo in posto riservato e non discusso in forum. 

Quello che mi interessava sottolineare è che l'internet porta con sè tantissime risorse ma anche tantissime barriere. E imparare da fatti come questo, io penso sia comunque importante. 
Trasformare un problema in opportunità in buona sostanza. 

Perchè pensare di disconnettersi per tutelarsi non mi sembra realistico. 
Come non mi sembra prudente girare l'internet come se fosse il quartiere dove si è nati e dove tutti sanno tutto fondamentalmente. 

Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Premetto che non conoscendo @_ipazia_ personalmente, quello che scrivo si basa esclusivamente su quello che posta; dipende dall'approccio mentale che si ha ( parlo per me ovviamente ), se si è predisposti, per forma mentis, a rimanere concentrati e focalizzati su un unico argomento allora potrebbe essere difficoltosa seguirla, ma *se si riesce a tenere aperti contemporaneamente più " canali " nella mente, la cosa si semplifica molto*. Certamente lo stato d'animo conta molto, perchè penso possa incidere moltissimo nella predisposizione all'ascolto.


Sono una donna faticosa 

Il grassetto è molto vero. Ti ringrazio


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Questa è una delle differenze fra real life e virtuale.
> 
> In real life hai dimensioni e corpo. Fisiche. Quindi, di default, sai quando hai le spalle scoperte. Quando le hai coperte. E di conseguenza decidi dove dirigere attenzione. Modulandoti. Anche semplicemente cambiando posizione del tuo corpo nello spazio. In ogni caso, più o meno consapevolmente, nello spazio fisico si dirige l'attenzione a protezione e cura delle parti più "scoperte".
> 
> ...


Eccome se ti sei spiegata.... Eccome!!..


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eccome se ti sei spiegata.... Eccome!!..


Sono contenta  
(rileggendo il tuo quote, mi sono pure accorta di essermi dimenticata un non e una specificazione, così ho corretto...in un qualche modo anche qui c'è l'opportunità di "usare" lo sguardo dell'altro )


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non così
> 
> ...anzi, sempre di più *in real life sono silenziosa e tendo ad osservare molto i movimenti di chi mi sta intorno. Nella testa il dialogo non si ferma, ma è "spostato", ricreativo, un gioco di me con me nell'osservazione dell'altro.
> *
> ...


Il grassetto riflette esattamente quello che succede anche a me....
Sull'annoiarsi.... per me l'aumento della "noia" ( nel mio caso  non è proprio noia, ma un misto tra delusione,apatia,non coinvolgimento e talvolta anche celata insofferenza ) è stato direttamento proporzionale con il passare degli anni.

Tutto diverso quando l'interlocutore non solo segue il discorso ( superando teorici "ostacoli" che si trova sul percorso ) ma a sua volta replica ponendo nuovi step da superare, per cui - in quei casi - si ha davvero una conversazione che stimola ed arricchisce, ma sono casi rari. Facendo un esempio banale, certe tipologie di conversazioni sono un po' come una partita a scacchi, nel senso che sai come inizi ma non puoi assolutamente prevedere lo svolgimento della partita : e queste situazioni sono molto stimolanti, proprio per l'esito non scontato e per un contesto nemmeno lontanamente prevedibile a priori.


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Il grassetto riflette esattamente quello che succede anche a me....
> Sull'annoiarsi.... per me l'aumento della "noia" ( nel mio caso  non è proprio noia, ma un misto tra delusione,apatia,non coinvolgimento e talvolta anche celata insofferenza ) *è stato direttamento proporzionale con il passare degli anni.*
> 
> Tutto diverso quando l'interlocutore non solo segue il discorso ( superando teorici "ostacoli" che si trova sul percorso ) ma a sua volta replica ponendo nuovi step da superare, per cui - in quei casi - si ha davvero una conversazione che stimola ed arricchisce, ma sono casi rari. Facendo un esempio banale, certe tipologie di conversazioni sono un po' come una partita a scacchi, nel senso che sai come inizi ma non puoi assolutamente prevedere lo svolgimento della partita : e queste situazioni sono molto stimolanti, proprio per l'esito non scontato e per un contesto nemmeno lontanamente prevedibile a priori.


E' vero...in particolare il grassetto...

Un equivoco fra me e il mondo, attuato da me ovviamente, è stato che sempre ho pensato che fossimo "tutti uguali" (che fregatura quel "tutti uguali" visto solo come giudizio di meglio/peggio, superiore/inferiore:unhappy e quindi rimanevo veramente basita quando mi accorgevo che quel "tutti uguali" non corrispondeva alla mia esperienza...e ho perso veramente un sacco di tempo a giudicarmi davanti al mio tribunale, tentando di rispondere ad un'accusa di non equità da parte mia. 

Accusa che mi ha portato spesso a mettermi via, per certi versi, scegliendo fra un giusto e uno sbagliato che neanche sapevo esattamente da dove venissero. 

E quindi ad "abbassare" il volume e la velocità del mio funzionamento...finendo per direttissima nella noia, e in quelle sensazioni che anche tu hai elencato...

Che poi per me sfociavano in rabbia, di cui mi spaventavo e che finivo per rivolgere contro me stessa, nemico invisibile, per proteggere chi mi era intorno...mi sembrava "brutto" selezionare, la conclusione era quindi che fossi io a non saper fare, ma più che altro a non saper essere. 

Ed era pure vero...in mezzo a quel casino non sapevo essere. E voltavo tutto sul saper fare. Finendo poi per perdere il dominio di me. Sono cose che ho imparato lentamente, di me...e ancora sto imparando. 

Ma quella partita a scacchi di cui parli, in cui mi esprimo pienamente e non "tesa" dall'attenzione che sento di dover dare all'altro perchè in questo caso l'altro c'E', in cui vedo salire sempre di più la complessità e dall'altra parte ho qualcuno che non solo mi segue, ma che anche la rende ancora più complessa con il suo contributo, i territori che si attraversano e l'incertezza del non avere mappe ma di poter contare sull'altro per co-costruire una mappa, prestarsi lo sguardo...è qualcosa che mi commuove profondamente...hai ragione, sono situazioni rare...e per questo preziose...quei Doni di cui parlavamo in altro 3d


----------



## patroclo (24 Marzo 2017)

_Quando non c’è più rimedio è inutile addolorarsi, perché si vede ormai il peggio che prima era attaccato alla speranza.
Piangere sopra un male passato è il mezzo più sicuro per attirarsi nuovi mali.
Quando la fortuna toglie ciò che non può essere conservato, bisogna avere pazienza: essa muta in burla la sua offesa.
Il derubato che sorride, ruba qualcosa al ladro, ma chi piange per un dolore vano, ruba qualcosa a se stesso.
(Otello, atto primo, scena III) 

_
...... la vedo così .....è pur vero che non sono ne il ladro e neanche il derubato.


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero...in particolare il grassetto...
> 
> Un equivoco fra me e il mondo, attuato da me ovviamente, è stato che sempre ho pensato che fossimo "tutti uguali" (che fregatura quel "tutti uguali" visto solo come giudizio di meglio/peggio, superiore/inferiore:unhappy e quindi rimanevo veramente basita quando mi accorgevo che quel "tutti uguali" non corrispondeva alla mia esperienza...e ho perso veramente un sacco di tempo a giudicarmi davanti al mio tribunale, tentando di rispondere ad un'accusa di non equità da parte mia.
> 
> ...


Verissimo, come evidenziato nel grassetto, sono qualcosa di emotivamente intenso e coinvolgente, con una particolarità che li rende ancor più affascinanti: non conosciamo i limiti ( di entrambe le persone ) fino a cui si potrà arrivare , limiti che restano sempre suscettibili di improvvise "impennate" a loro volta dipendenti da un lento e progressivo processo di conoscenza reciproca.


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, come evidenziato nel grassetto, sono qualcosa di emotivamente intenso e coinvolgente, con una particolarità che li rende ancor più affascinanti: *non conosciamo i limiti ( di entrambe le persone ) fino a cui si potrà arrivare , limiti che restano sempre suscettibili di improvvise "impennate" a loro volta dipendenti da un lento e progressivo processo di conoscenza reciproca*.


...per una che ha sempre pensato che i limiti fossero fatti per essere superati, imparare a "sospendersi" e "aspettare" il limite, tenendo fermi i confini del "ne vale la pena"...è una delle cose più complesse con cui mi sono mai confrontata finora...

è comunque un processo intenso e coinvolgente, sì...che merita lentezza e progressione...hai ragione 

Una di quelle cose per cui, secondo me, non basta l'entusiasmo e la spinta del momento o dei momenti...spedisce in posti molto più profondi...alle radici che stanno sottoterra, almeno per quanto mi riguarda...

Di fondo a me resta un senso di dolcezza che non conoscevo...e che mi commuove molto. 
Prima di tutto verso me stessa.


----------



## Lostris (24 Marzo 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> _Quando non c’è più rimedio è inutile addolorarsi, perché si vede ormai il peggio che prima era attaccato alla speranza.
> Piangere sopra un male passato è il mezzo più sicuro per attirarsi nuovi mali.
> Quando la fortuna toglie ciò che non può essere conservato, bisogna avere pazienza: essa muta in burla la sua offesa.
> *Il derubato che sorride, ruba qualcosa al ladro, ma chi piange per un dolore vano, ruba qualcosa a se stesso.*
> ...


Quanto è vero..


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> _Quando non c’è più rimedio è inutile addolorarsi, perché si vede ormai il peggio che prima era attaccato alla speranza.
> Piangere sopra un male passato è il mezzo più sicuro per attirarsi nuovi mali.
> Quando la fortuna toglie ciò che non può essere conservato, bisogna avere pazienza: essa muta in burla la sua offesa.
> Il derubato che sorride, ruba qualcosa al ladro, ma chi piange per un dolore vano, ruba qualcosa a se stesso.
> ...


Forse per quello


----------



## patroclo (24 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse per quello


....e questo non esclude spaccare le rotule al derubante......ma con calma, pazienza e sempre col sorriso sulle labbra


----------

